

Ask HN: What are your favorite iPhone apps? - ca98am79

I am interested in what the Hacker News crowd installs on their iPhones.  I don't have much, but here are the ones I use most:<p>Wikiamo<p>Google<p>Pandora<p>Skype<p>Now Playing<p>Shazam<p>Stitcher<p>iTalk
======
weaksauce
My top three:

Darkroom: This one should have seriously come as an option for the camera. It
waits until you have stabilized and then takes the picture. Great App. The
only thing I wish it did is to save faster.

GuitarToolkit: this is a slick app for anyone that likes guitars. Scales,
tuner, alternate tunings, metronome, chords, etc....

Sportacular: great app to check sports scores. It's basic but comprehensive at
the same time.

------
frossie
Assuming we are talking 3rd party apps, the only one I use on a daily basis is
Toodledo (the official app from the task management website toodledo.com -
there are other apps that sync to toodledo.com also but I find the first party
one best)

------
r11t
The ones I find myself using the most are:

[Appstore]

Tweetie

Stanza

Last.fm / Pandora

[Installed via jailbreak]

Cycorder

SBSettings

